# Imagine that you are a



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Imagine that you are a master composer( Very good) What kinda music you would write the most ( meaning form, Symphonies,piano concertos and chorals etc...)
And what kinda the least.
I would probably have my main focus on Symphonies, Violin&piano concertos.
I wouldn't spend much time with religious music because i am not very religious myself, i love listening to it (some pieces)but i don't want to write religious music.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Operas & symphonies, also symphonic poems. I'd write my own libretti as well - that's the only part of this that I could do right now. I'd also write film music if there were any worthwhile directors still alive, but as there aren't, I'd skip that. Maybe I'd also try masses & oratories - basically anything with a crazy, large orchestra. I love chamber music but I don't think my talents would lie there.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Symphonies, symphonic poems, piano sonatas, and string quartet.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I would write lots of everything, focussing on symphonies I suppose, and probably quartets. I think I would also like to have a masterpiece that I wrote just before I died or a bit before, but leave something unfinished which is finishable by other people (like Mozart or Mahler) and they can argue over it.

I would also invent new forms to deal with some of the advances in technology which are happening at the moment. For example exploiting recorded music and technology in various ingenious ways (being a master composer I would be able to think them up) and perhaps writing deliberate background music, for which I think there is a greater demand now than in the 19th and 20th centuries. This would greatly entertain people as well as make them more focussed on whatever they were doing.

I would also write at least one epic symphony of about 4 hours long (without choir or words or anything), because sometimes after listening to say a Mahler symphony I get the impression it could of gone on about 3 times longer.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Concertos for unusual instruments.


----------



## Clump (Sep 5, 2012)

Loads of symphonies. And I'd use distorted guitars, electric pianos and ambient synthesizers amongst a symphonic texture, and it wouldn't sound like **** because I am a master composer.

Probably some string quartets too, and a clarinet concerto.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Piano piano piano.
I'd spend a lot of time on piano and orchestral works as I love the interplay.
I'd pursue some piano chamber music focusing especially on intersting instrument combos
And perhaps even write some lieder music with chamber ensemble.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Chamber music and solo instrument composition.

Vocal ensemble combined with a solo instrument like saxophone, clarinet, cello, bassoon or horn maybe as a basso continuo or support section.

Also too, solo sonatas for Viola like those of Bach for cello ones.

Something more ambitious would be the rescue of the Concerti Grossi and the Trio Sonata.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't imagine what it would be like to possess that level of intelligence and creative talent. Listening to the great masters always blows my mind.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

Opera and/or religious

I'm Catholic (but lazy sometimes ) and sacred music makes sense to me.

But opera is my passion. I listen to other genres but if i could compose it would be only to the theater.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Piano fantasies, variations, sonatas and concerti would be at the top. Last thing I'd probably compose is a symphony; I much prefer something along the lines of a tone poem.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Ondine said:


> Chamber music and solo instrument composition.


I love the sense of intimacy and warmth of Chamber music. Also I have in high esteem the solo instrument oeuvres as a kind of relationship between the compositor and 'his' instrument, so intimate, that the subject and the object -the instrument- blend into wholeness.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Which one pulls in the most royalties?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Primarily opera, musicals, and soundtracks; I'd treat everything else as a hobby.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Much the same things I write now, I don't see any point in changing what I do just because I got better at doing it.


----------



## Gustaw (Aug 28, 2012)

This seems fun.  I'll try to imagine:

I'm pretty sure my _opus magnum_ would be a monumental mass, before it I'd also write one or two masses, I would also love to write like *THE* saddest religious piece ever  - like a Passion or a _Stabat Mater_. Love sacred music.

Apart from this, I'd definetely write concertos: two or more cello concertos (my favourite instrument), an oboe concerto would be a must, perhaps I'd also find time for a more showy violin concerto.  Symphonies: four to six, very different from one another, but with a rather traditional instrumentation. Chamber music: sonatas for piano and cello, piano trios/quartets. And lieder, lieder.

I'd probably always make plans for my first opera, but eventually write none, as I woudn't be able to decide on the right libretto.  But I'd rather aim for a comic subject, nothing heavy.

Plus I'm kind of perfectionist, so the genius edition of me wouldn't be very prolific, I would work on each piece a lot of time.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

What kind of music do you write now crudblood?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Sonata said:


> What kind of music do you write now crudblood?


Whatever I feel like, generally. I haven't written much vocal music, but I am in the process of changing that.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Ondine said:


> I love the sense of intimacy and warmth of Chamber music. Also I have in high esteem the solo instrument oeuvres as a kind of relationship between the compositor and 'his' instrument, so intimate, that the subject and the object -the instrument- blend into wholeness.


For example, I imagine sometimes that if I weren't married with my husband I will have been married with a Cello.

I have the impression that playing it in its 'solo' expression is like hugging it with love and passion.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Opera!!!!!!!!!*

Then music for violin and guitar
Then concertos for violin, guitar, violin+guitar
And I've always wanted to write a very accessible sounding film score


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Ondine said:


> For example, I imagine sometimes that if I weren't married with my husband I will have been married with a Cello.
> 
> I have the impression that playing it in its 'solo' expression is like hugging it with love and passion.


Classical guitar even more so.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I would compose the best all-time 21st Century Flute Concerto, infused with Glazunovian/Prokofievian style. And then, I would perform it on world tour! 

I'd write a bunch of other flute chamber music too, plus piano music, symphonies, and abstract tone poems.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

G&S style operettas.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> G&S style operettas.


I came here expecting music dramas! :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Smaller works primarily. Chamber works, piano works, works for unaccompanied instrument. 

Works for orchestra would probably get the short end of the stick from me.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Similar to the Favorite Forms thread imo. Concerti Grossi, Oboe Concertos, and Violin Concertos would probably be my main focus. I want to be the most appreciated Composer for those that like a mix of the old Baroque sound with the complexity of the later periods.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd like to compose a lot of works for Solo Guitar, Guitar and Voice, Guitar Concerto, Solo Piano, Piano Concerto, Opera, many varieties of Chamber Music, and some Orchestral.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Musicals. Probably repackage the tunes of a composer in a musical about his life (that's not unusual!). Lenny would be ideal. Or Percy Grainger.

A mass, but modern/fun.

A concerto for a favourite soloist of mine. Eg. Hilary Hahn. (But I got zero musical ability).


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Solo violin music of course   (And also for viola, cello and double bass) 
Concertos
Chamber groups, quartets etc. 
Film music could be interesting...


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Forgot to add music to fantasy/horror video games& movies to my original post.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

symphonies and solo piano. also pipe organ because all pipe organ music sounds the same and it would be good to create something different.

least double bass.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

LordBlackudder said:


> all pipe organ music sounds the same


I'm not sure how to feel about how wrong that statement is.


----------



## googlebordello (Sep 22, 2012)

By day I'd write endless piano sonatas, or maybe a klezmer-flavored concerto for bass clarinet. By night I'd write and play keys for a gypsy punk band. In my spare time I think it would be fun to compose for a handbell choir.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Piano miniatures and symphonies.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Ballets, tone poems, solo piano music, songs, music for bass guitar/electric guitar (both solo and in various groups), electronic music.

No religious music.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

First I would write a few soundtracks for Hollywood and earn enough money to buy me a small house in Colorado, somewhere high up in the Rocky Mountains. Then I would settle there and start writing operas that would be as characteristically American as "Der Ring" is characteristically German. Maybe I would write one based on the story of Pocahontas and John Smith or one that deals with the events of the American revolution or one about the passengers of the Mayflower and their adventures... shortly I would do everything possible to become "the most American composer" to the same degree as Wagner was "the most German one".


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> First I would write a few soundtracks for Hollywood and earn enough money to buy me a small house in Colorado, somewhere high up in the Rocky Mountains. Then I would settle there and start writing operas that would be as characteristically American as "Der Ring" is characteristically German. Maybe I would write one based on the story of Pocahontas and John Smith or one that deals with the events of the American revolution or one about the passengers of the Mayflower and their adventures... shortly I would do everything possible to become "the most American composer" to the same degree as Wagner was "the most German one".


And Sibelius the most Finnish one.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

jani said:


> And Sibelius the most Finnish one.


Yes, that is one of the reasons he is among my favorites. I love "romantic nationalism" very much, but only that of certain nations.


----------



## Gustaw (Aug 28, 2012)

...Or Chopin the most "Polish" one. What do you think of this "romantic nationalism"? 

And about becoming the most American composer: aren't you afraid Gershwin would be tough to beat?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Gustaw said:


> ...Or Chopin the most "Polish" one. What do you think of this "romantic nationalism"?


Chopin is on my to-do list as well, just like most other classical composers, actually.


----------



## googlebordello (Sep 22, 2012)

Gustaw said:


> ...aren't you afraid Gershwin would be tough to beat?


I think you mean Copland?


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Provided I had good collaborators, ballets, operas & song cycles first, followed by symphonies and chamber music in offbeat combinations -- especially ones that substitute a harp for a piano.


----------

